# como hacer y rectificador controlado para variador de frec



## proteus7 (Mar 12, 2008)

saludos viendo el variador de frecuencia de jorge lagos lo estoy diseñando con un pic pero no se como variar la frecuencia y el  voltaje  ya busque en el foro y no hay nada concreto solo me genera mas dudas.  segun yo nesesito variar el voltaje desde el puente rectificador y eso lo haria con scr despues los conecto a los capacitores para tener una tension  estable y ya despues lo conecto al inversor. ojala me ayuden


----------



## d12 (Mar 12, 2008)

cual es el problema en si, t podria ayudar con eso (lo estoy trabajando tambien), pero q requerimientos tiene, o para que es?,


----------



## proteus7 (Mar 13, 2008)

pues el problema es que no se que circuiteria de potencia usara para variar el voltaje  tengo un circuito con un UJT  que varia el voltaje y pues tenia pensado conectarle un arreglo de  scr en modo puente y luego filtrarla y asi alimentar el inversor crees eso sirva?  la frecuencia ya varie con el pic


----------

